# VIP 922 Overheating



## SButter1

Hi All:

My 1 month old 922 starting giving me 'blue screen' overheating warnings about 10 days ago. The error screen indicates the internal temp is 145 or so and recommends that the receiver be placed in a well ventilated cabinet and not to place anything on top of it. My 922 is in a wide open wall unit with plenty of clearance on all sides and top.

The overheating warning has now happened 4 times in the last 10 days. Each time I have either rebooted the receiver or unplugged the receiver for a minute to clear the problem. 

I called tech support after I rebooted the receiver to clear the latest overheating problem and good ole Angie (WX8) said she could not help because the error was not currently on the screen. So now I have to wait for another overheating episode and lose another day's worth of recording before they will respond to the error. 

So the word to the wise is, don't try to fix your 922 overheating problem yourself. Call tech support while the error message is on the screen and maybe they will be willing to help.

Every time I have to call Dish Support I wonder why I'm still a Dish customer after 11 years.

Aloha 

Butter


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Do you hear the fans running in the 922?

IF your temp is that high, I would think the noise of the fans trying to keep up would be loud...

If you aren't hearing that noise... then probably it is fan failure that is the culprit for the overheating.


----------



## P Smith

I would open the cover (it's just four screws on a back) and look inside - perhaps there dust, volcanic particles , or dead cockroaches and check what's with the fan and allow to cool down whole DVR to watch your programs without interrupting finally.


----------



## SButter1

Its interesting you mention fans. When the 922 was presenting the 'blue screen' overheating warning, I heard no fan noise. However as soon as I rebooted the receiver the fan turned on. Typically the blue screen comes back and I watch the temperture decrease from ~140 down to 125 over the course of several minutes. When the temp hits 125 the receiver resumes normal operation for a few days until it happens again.

I have not popped the cover to look, but the receiver is too new (1 month) to have accumulated too many **** roaches or volcanic dust.

Aloha

Butter


----------



## P Smith

SButter1 said:


> Its interesting you mention fans. When the 922 was presenting the 'blue screen' overheating warning, I heard no fan noise. However as soon as I rebooted the receiver the fan turned on. Typically the blue screen comes back and I watch the temperture decrease from ~140 down to 125 over the course of several minutes. When the temp hits 125 the receiver resumes normal operation for a few days until it happens again.
> 
> *I have not popped the cover to look, but the receiver is too new (1 month) to have accumulated too many **** roaches or volcanic dust.*
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Butter


You 're right - it's too new for that if you got it month ago.

Then you can use flashlight and look into vents at right side - check if the fan slowly rotating during that blue screen warning or it stay.


----------



## SButter1

Update - 9 days later I came home from work to find another Blue screen overheating warning. Error 355. This time I called support before rebooting. After explaining my situation to 3 different support reps, the 3rd one finally decided to send me a replacement receiver. Dish tried to charge me a $20 shipping charge for the replacement. The rep waived the shipping charge after I complained I had the received less than 90 days and the receiver was certainly under warranty.

The fan was clearly off until I rebooted the receiver at which point the fan and receiver resumed normal operation. I can only hope I have a problem unique to this receiver and it does nor reoccur in the replacement.


----------

